# 222 - L3.05 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Software version L305 for the ViP222 receiver


Added support to detect corrupt checkswitch matrix and run automatic checkswitch to correct
Added support for pop up display if Remote Control is not in satellite mode
Added enhancement to improve stability by recovering gracefully from rainfade condition reducing chance of a freeze on a blackscreen


----------



## AColdStArnolds (Sep 15, 2007)

Where's the fix for the picture freeze that I get at least once a day? 
Audio keeps working but the picture freezes or complete disappears. Have to reboot it to get it to work.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Jason, when exactly did 305 update? I just noticed it on my 222. Today???


----------



## PTN (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello!Long time reader first time poster.I would like some input on the ViP 222 receiver.We are getting ready to purcahse a second HD tv and would like to replace our 322 receiver with this model.I have seen several persons having issues with this receiver in the past and wondered if these issues have been somewhat corrected.We currently have a ViP 211 which I read all sorts of bad things about on this forum last Fall before finally going ahead with the receiver and haven't had one issue with it so I don't know what to think.Maybe I just got lucky with it.

Anyway any advice or thoughts on the 222 would be very much appreciated.Thanks!


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

PTN said:


> Hello!Long time reader first time poster.I would like some input on the ViP 222 receiver.We are getting ready to purcahse a second HD tv and would like to replace our 322 receiver with this model.I have seen several persons having issues with this receiver in the past and wondered if these issues have been somewhat corrected.We currently have a ViP 211 which I read all sorts of bad things about on this forum last Fall before finally going ahead with the receiver and haven't had one issue with it so I don't know what to think.Maybe I just got lucky with it.
> 
> Anyway any advice or thoughts on the 222 would be very much appreciated.Thanks!


I've had the 222 since October. I had NO problems for the first 2 1/2 months. In early January, I had about 3-4 instances of audio/no video during about a one week period. Since then -- everything has been fine.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dahenny said:


> Hey Jason, when exactly did 305 update? I just noticed it on my 222. Today???


Looks it started spooling to phase 1 on 2/27/08 and just went full distribution today.


----------



## PTN (Mar 6, 2008)

wreck said:


> I've had the 222 since October. I had NO problems for the first 2 1/2 months. In early January, I had about 3-4 instances of audio/no video during about a one week period. Since then -- everything has been fine.


Thanks!I'll probably try the 222.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

First batch was 2/28 midnight PDT, then a few more and today for all.

RandallA posting the reports in real time at SatelliteGuys site.


----------



## vicw (Sep 8, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> Software version L305 for the ViP222 receiver
> 
> 
> .....
> [*]Added enhancement to improve stability by recovering gracefully from rainfade condition reducing chance of a freeze on a blackscreen


Perfect timing. I just ordered an upgrade to a 622, after throwing in the towel on two 222s that suffered from the freeze problem. I hope, for the sake of other struggling 222 users, that this update will improve performance for them.


----------



## gh0st (Feb 5, 2008)

AColdStArnolds said:


> Where's the fix for the picture freeze that I get at least once a day?
> Audio keeps working but the picture freezes or complete disappears. Have to reboot it to get it to work.


Call Dish and have them replace it. They finally came and replaced my receiver and the only problems I've had as of late is an occasional black screen. Here's to hoping this L305 update fixes that...


----------



## AColdStArnolds (Sep 15, 2007)

gh0st said:


> Call Dish and have them replace it. They finally came and replaced my receiver and the only problems I've had as of late is an occasional black screen. Here's to hoping this L305 update fixes that...


I would have called and had it replaced but have read that does not solve the problem. It has been better in the last week but had to reboot it today so the new software did not completely fix the problem.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

It will be REALLY nice when dish turns on the DishCom and the eternet options on the receivers.


----------

